# Question time



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Is it negligent for an eight year old girl to go to a pub and leave her Father unsupervised to run the country?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

John-H said:


> Is it negligent for an eight year old girl to go to a pub and leave her Father unsupervised to run the country?


Not at all John , it's a pity he did not stay in the pub and let his daughter run the country


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

davelincs said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Is it negligent for an eight year old girl to go to a pub and leave her Father unsupervised to run the country?
> ...


 :lol: - I think you may be right - he seems to be having memory problems - all the things he couldn't remember at the Leveson enquiry :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## ElmerTT (Apr 2, 2012)

Mint!!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

John-H said:


> Is it negligent for an eight year old girl to go to a pub and leave her Father unsupervised to run the country?


Now there's a "Taxing question" :roll:


----------

